# Rain Repellent, What are you using these days...



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been using Gtechniq G1 for the past 2 years or so, It needs a new coat every 10 months or so which i'm more than happy with. Was just wondering what you guys are using these days?

Is there a new better long lasting product available or is Gtechniq G1 still considered the best all rounder.

Thanks :wave:


...


----------



## xAntiVenxm (Apr 6, 2015)

From what I've seen gtechniq is the longest lasting, and wiper proof. Been using chemical guy's rain off as I can't justify the spend on g1!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been using G1 for at least the last 5 years and always been extremely pleased with it. Having said that I have recently applied Carpro Forte to all my glass following good reviews. 

It's very easy to apply with no real buffing off. As you apply it, it flashes right off leaving no marks or smears. Performance wise it's been very good too. Obviously I can't comment on durability at the moment but so far I'm very pleased. If it lasts around 12-14 months like G1 I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CarPro Forte for me. Long term test before writing a review. I was highly disappointed by and very openly critical of flyby30. Forte has impressed big time so far.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What is the carpro forte application like?

I didn't rate the performance of flyby30 at all and could never get it to last. I love gtechniq G1's performance but removal more than application could be a little awkward, as you don't know you've done it right or wrong until it's too late and you need the wipers


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> What is the carpro forte application like?
> 
> I didn't rate the performance of flyby30 at all and could never get it to last. I love gtechniq G1's performance but removal more than application could be a little awkward, as you don't know you've done it right or wrong until it's too late and you need the wipers


Application is different that's for sure. Personally, I applied it as such:
-polish windscreen with rotary and rayon pad using ceriglass
-wipe down windscreen with eraser twice
-ensure windscreen is dry
-use cotton applicator (like cotton wool circle things, make up remover things) and apply in horizontal movements
-apply a second coat on top, vertical movements
-apply third coat in horizontal direction

The product doesn't need buffed. Once applied it needs to stay dry for 4hrs and no wiper usage for 24hrs


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We use,

Gtechniq G1
Duxback
Aquapel


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really don't rate g1, smears, causes judder, ******* to apply

By far the best I use is nanolex, stupidly easy to apply, sheets from lower speeds than g1 and lasts longer in my use


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone used the juicy details one, was thinking about trying it out.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Application is different that's for sure. Personally, I applied it as such:
> 
> -polish windscreen with rotary and rayon pad using ceriglass
> 
> ...


I applied in pretty much the same way but used circular motion to apply going down the windscreen and back up again for the first layer. Then circular motion again but working horizontally across to the middle of the windscreen and back again and then step 1 for the third layer. You also coat the wipers with Forte and leave them off the glass for a minimum of 10 minutes. I left them for an hour.
There is no hard buffing off like you can get with G1. It just flashes straight off.


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Angelwax H2GO for me it's brilliant & lasts for months


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

dak2v said:


> Angelwax H2GO for me it's brilliant & lasts for months


Interesting, under £9 for 100ml as well, Sounds like good value for money on paper.


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

I know its a weird one but i found car chem hydrocoat very effective on all my glass, obviously no where near 10 months durability but i comfortably got 6 weeks out of it and if using on car anyway why not


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm still using my original 100ml bottle of G5 (although it's that old it's labelled G3)

It's done countless cars and there's still like half the bottle left.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

AJW001 said:


> I know its a weird one but i found car chem hydrocoat very effective on all my glass, obviously no where near 10 months durability but i comfortably got 6 weeks out of it and if using on car anyway why not


I found it to work well when I did my last car as a "wipe-on" sealant. No real performance difference to the other I've used (Autobrite Hellshine one)


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ConorMc said:


> Anyone used the juicy details one, was thinking about trying it out.


I bought this as it was only £11 for 500ml. I have it on my shower screens at the moment and it's great for that, water just runs off leaving them streak and smear free. It's applied to our car side windows and again, seems very effective.

I'm currently using PM Glass Sealant on the windscreen as it was sent to me to try out by Wayne at PM.

Very easy on and off, horizontal strokes and then a 2nd coat in vertical strokes, buffed off approx 5mins later. Water behaviour seems very good indeed when it threw it down Sun morning. No idea on durability, it's only been on 2wks but I do know it's not expensive.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Been using Armour all water repellant but have the Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant kit to apply in the summer along with a full decontamination, looking forward to trying it out as I have heard great things regarding it and won't have to apply again until next July!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Tried RainX, G1 and H2GO

By far the best was H2Go from Angelwax.

RainX didn't last as long and didn't shift the water as well. G1 was a mare to apply (and remove) and I did't rate the performance compared to H2GO. I then tried applying H2GO on top of G1, however that only lasted until the first shower ended and G1 wasn't having any of it. I know you can't have performance and longevity so I'm sticking with H2GO now. Plus when you pick it up it's only £4


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

G1 has lasted 3 months on my windscreen - it still beads water, but you can clearly see that coating has worn off in the areas where the wipers cross over and their end points (side windows still fine). I guess thats to be expected due to higher abrasion from dirty water on the screen in those areas, but given the effort to thoroughly clean with G4, apply G1 and buff off with G2 i'm not sure it's resulted in anything better (in terms of cost, time and durability) than Rain-X applied monthly.

I have G5 on the shower screen - thats a much easier product to apply and may well be the next thing that goes on the windscreen; probably won;t buy G1 again.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Been using Armour all water repellant but have the Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant kit to apply in the summer along with a full decontamination, looking forward to trying it out as I have heard great things regarding it and won't have to apply again until next July!


Nanolex claims aren't that great from what i've read - 'water beads off at 50mph'


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use Dodos Supernatural glass sealant. Last about 9 months, only one coat needed very easy to apply. I too was very disappointed with Flyby30. Tried a few makes now but still find myself going back to supernatural. 
Gonz.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Out of interest what did people find disappointing about Flyby30? I struggled a little with applying it either due to over application or leaving it too long but other than that have found it does as advertised. Only had it on around a month though.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

I use angelwax h2go too. Only used it twice mind & haven't yet experienced driving in the rain since I re applied over bank holiday weekend


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

H2go..ridiculously easy to apply and ridiculously cheap to buy and works incredibly well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

+1 for h2go - or is it +2...

Cooks


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

How long does Gtechniq G5 last out of interest? Seen as you get 100ml if it lasts a few months this would also be a decent choice.


----------



## TurboScooter (Aug 24, 2012)

Right now Wolf's Glass Guard and Aquapel. Wolf's seems to have no American distributors anymore, though, so once my bottle is gone I'll be on to something else.

I had Wolf's on my front windshield for around 7 months before I reapplied. Seemed like it was dying off, but I didn't try a very thorough cleaning to see exactly if it really was dying off or just dirty. Right now Wolf's is on the front windshield and rear sides, and the Aquapel got put on the rear window and the front side windows. Car is outside 24/7. 1z Kristall Klear in the fluid tank and it's shot on the windshield a minimum of once per day, usually more.

Strangely, I put Wolf's on my Aunty's front and back windows in October of last year and I saw it on the 5th of this month and while the front windshield was still going, the back windows was completely flat and dead. Something with that rear window... the first time I tried to apply it the front windshield was fine, the back window took like 3 tries to get it to "take" even though the window seemed evenly hazed over as the instructions say. I reapplied it on the same day I saw it, and this time it only took one application and it seemed to take properly. Aquapel on all the side windows applied in October were still fine. This car also sits outside 24/7.

The only thing I don't like about Aquapel is that on the first window you apply it to there's tons of excess sitting on the window, but then you get way less if you try to move to other windows. Per the instructions I was totally stretching it, but I got 4 side windows done with one Aquapel applicator on one car and the back and two sides on another.

I can't imagine I'll switch to using those products which require super long dry times and no wiper usage for a day or more.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

vxlomegav6 said:


> How long does Gtechniq G5 last out of interest? Seen as you get 100ml if it lasts a few months this would also be a decent choice.


I'd anticipate 5-6 weeks through winter (mileage, road conditions dependent of course). But as application is easy and less fussy then G4/G1/G2 the time spent every 5 weeks is probably the same as the longer G4/G1/G2 application every 15 weeks.

G5 is recommended for lower speeds than G1, so how well it works at M-way speeds for prolonged periods would be interesting to know.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Usign car lack and have been for the last year + cant fault it on the windows last quite awhile, but on my headlights it fails pretty quickly unlike on the wifes corsas headlights which its works for as long as it does on the windows?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only ever used rain x and h2go. Have to say well happy with h2go not expensive a decent really easy to apply.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Another vote for Angelwax H2GO, water rolls off the windscreen at 30 mph+ 
Very economical, only need a little product to cover the screen twice. Recommended product.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Really don't rate g1, smears, causes judder, ******* to apply
> 
> By far the best I use is nanolex, stupidly easy to apply, sheets from lower speeds than g1 and lasts longer in my use


Absolutely no juddering from my G1 on my Golf last year.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

At this rate think i'll give H2GO a try


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You also coat the wipers with Forte and leave them off the glass for a minimum of 10 minutes. I left them for an hour.
> There is no hard buffing off like you can get with G1. It just flashes straight off.


You do this for some reason?


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

vxlomegav6 said:


> At this rate think i'll give H2GO a try


You know it makes sense. :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Carbon Collective Platinum Glass not to impressed with be leaving it on until winter prep and applying Gtechniq G1


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rodriguez said:


> You do this for some reason?


It states in the instructions to this. I presume to avoid wiper judder.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> Absolutely no juddering from my G1 on my Golf last year.


It's a bit hit and miss

Was a thread here before with loads of people having juddery wipers


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My wipers judder like mad, even when it's raining.

Next time, I'm not going to bother with g1 again, I'll just slap some wax on like I have always done up until recently. 

I also found that g1 is only good if it's medium/heavy rain. 

Light spitting will just rest on the screen, and when cleared will judder. 

Also it's a pain on motorways when it's dirty water spraying up.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> It states in the instructions to this. I presume to avoid wiper judder.


Interesting... I'll try on mine cause sometimes the wipers do that.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been using Carlack for ages. Durability is probably only two months or so but it's a doddle to reapply, cheap and rain sheets at just under 30mph 👍


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Cookies said:


> +1 for h2go - or is it +2...
> 
> Cooks


Add another for H2GO


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

An umbrella D


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> It's a bit hit and miss
> 
> Was a thread here before with loads of people having juddery wipers


Never had wiper judder on any cars I've applied G1 to over the last 5 years !


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Never had any juddering with G1 either, If it makes a difference I use Bosch wipers (the traditional style, Not those Aero ones)...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nanolex as ever.

For something less durable, but alot cheaper, Angelwax H2go is also good.


----------

